# Jakarta Open 2012



## yoinneroid (Aug 25, 2012)

Jakarta Open 2012 will be held on the 29-30th of September 2012

The venue will be in WTC Mangga Dua, Exhibition Hall, Jalan Mangga Dua Raya 8. Jakarta Utara (North Jakarta)

Events to be held are 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Pyraminx, 3x3x3 One-Handed, 3x3x3 With Feet, 3x3x3 Blindfolded, 3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded

Registration Fee will be IDR 100 000 (on-site registration will be IDR 150 000, though there is some exception for foreigners)

Registration can be done here

For more information, you can visit here: http://jakartacubing.com/event/jo2012/

Also, if you are interested in sponsoring this event, you can send an email to [email protected]


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll come


----------



## CuberMan (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally... an official comp in Jakarta! I'll definitely come


----------

